# October/November Games, Year 1 After Pierce



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

10/30 Raptors *L 93-87*
11/01 Bucks *L 105-98*
11/03 Pistons *L 87-77*
11/04 Grizzlies *L 95-88*
11/06 Jazz *W 97-87* **First win of the season**
11/08 Magic *W 91-89*
11/09 Heat *W 111-110*
11/11 Magic *W 120-105* **4-game win streak, record at .500**
11/13 Bobcats *L 89-83*
11/15 Blazers *L 109-96*
11/16 Timberwolves *L 106-88*
11/19 Rockets *L 109-85*
11/20 Spurs *L 104-93*
11/22 Pacers *L 97-82*
11/23 Hawks *W 94-87*
11/25 Bobcats *W 96-86*
11/27 Grizzlies *L 100-93*
11/29 Cavaliers *W 103-86*
11/30 Bucks


Not _too_ brutal of a first stretch of games, although that window from the fifteenth through the twenty-seventh could be bad. I figure the team will get their first win either against Utah or in one of the games against Orlando. However, looking at it now, if Charlotte comes together a little better than expected to start off the season, and Cleveland has decent health (a HUGE question mark all year for them), Boston might not win a game in November after playing Orlando. For the record, I think they split against Orlando and Charlotte, win against Utah, pick up one or two random wins somewhere else along the way, and wind up at either 4-15 or 5-14 at the end of the month. 

Make some predictions:

1) First win?

2) Last win for the month?

3) Record on December 1?

4) Who does Stevens settle on as his starting center? (I think they wind up showcasing Humphries, hoping to get him back to double/double output for a trade)


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

First win will be at home versus the Jazz. Last win for the month will be against the Cavs on 11/29. Record 6-13 in first 19 games.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

.333 is asking a lot of this crew. Especially with that brutal schedule.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> .333 is asking a lot of this crew. Especially with that brutal schedule.


I don't disagree with you, but between this miserable C's year and you having to root for Dwight Howard all season, I'm looking forward to EH Munro, perpetual human rain cloud.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I am obviously going to console myself with a Red Sox world series victory and catch up on hockey this winter.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Well, they started out the season with four straight losses, but three of the next four games are against Utah and Orlando (with Miami sprinkled in for good measure). I'd be surprised if they don't win one of the next four, but if they don't this month could get really, really ugly (or fantastic, depending on how committed you are to the tank job).


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

They are still right on pace for my prediction.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Bogg said:


> Well, they started out the season with four straight losses, but three of the next four games are against Utah and Orlando (with Miami sprinkled in for good measure). I'd be surprised if they don't win one of the next four, but if they don't this month could get really, really ugly (or fantastic, depending on how committed you are to the tank job).


I think this Utah game is going to be November's marquee matchup in _Tank Battle: 2014!_. And I suspect that Boston wins this one. Orlando has talent, plays hard, and has effective options at the 4/5, so I don't expect Boston to win those.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> I think this Utah game is going to be November's marquee matchup in _Tank Battle: 2014!_. And I suspect that Boston wins this one. Orlando has talent, plays hard, and has effective options at the 4/5, so I don't expect Boston to win those.


I like Orlando's future. If they grab Julius Randle or one of the point guards in this draft, and that guy winds up the real deal, they'll be pretty much done with their rebuild. At that point it'll just be giving their roster time to grow. I still think there's a decent chance that they split with Boston this month, though.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Still on pace so far.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

First win of the season against Utah, and Stevens made the very interesting move of bringing Wallace off the bench and moving Crawford into the starting lineup. It'll be interesting to see how being moved to a backup role affects Wallace's ability/willingness to be quite so vocal about what happens.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

RollWithEm said:


> First win will be at home versus the Jazz.


Good call RWE


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm enjoying this team. Avery Bradley is a fun guy to watch and Jeff Green has really taken the mantle as a go-to guy. 

Rondo has no place on this roster, he needs to be moved.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

If they split with the Bobcats, beat the Cavs, and find one more win in there somewhere... they'll be right on pace.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Safe to say that I didn't expect Boston to rip off 4 straight, but it looks like Stevens is starting to get a better handle on who likes in the lineup. Some guys' minutes are a little all over the place, but it's still only eight games in.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Well that was a shellacking in Houston last night, and I don't expect the Spurs or Pacers to let up, either. Milwaukee and Cleveland struggling so badly this month leaves some light at the end of the tunnel, though, and Charlotte is winnable. There's still a chance they could get out of this month with 6 or 7 wins.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Last game of the month tonight. I've gotta say, I'm impressed with the job Stevens has done so far. He's got Jordan Crawford playing like a real starter and the team in general is playing at a higher level than it "should" be, although the East's wretched start has been a major leg up. They really might be a 7/8 seed if Rondo comes back healthy.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I'd say that in another month or so Crawford may have raised his value enough that someone else would want him to fill out their bench. Boston is still going to be selling because there's no future in fighting to win 36 and make the playoffs as the AD winner.


----------

